
Growth ideas for SaaS - nomadigital
http://tiiiny.com/?ref
======
greysteil
These are really good for finding inspiration!

I'll add my own, since I've spent the last year building a little SaaS product
(Dependabot): in the early days, nothing beats one-on-one sales. It's not
glamorous, but early on you learn so much more from each attempted sale than
each time you try a marketing strategy. If you buy facebook ads, blog, etc.,
then it's hard to tell why customers are engaging with you or not. Don't get
me wrong, it's possible, but the feedback you get is _so much_ stronger when
it's a sale and you can ask the other person straight up.

I did the above (after failing at every other marketing strategy) with
Dependabot when we were literally giving it away and it made a huge difference
to the product and our user numbers.

[https://dependabot.com](https://dependabot.com)

------
devgutt
This was submitted 4 times in 11 days, just changing the query string (this
time is ?ref). Why? What's new?

~~~
aidaman
Umm, maybe you think the founders of this "growth strategy" website submitted
it multiple times?

~~~
duiker101
Sounds almost like a growth strategy! Uhmmmm

------
keenerd
This is absolutely infuriating to read because they've made it so that items
are chosen randomly. Instead they should be using a shuffle. That way you
don't have any repeats until you've seen everything, at which point the deck
should be reshuffled. As it stands you're basically playing cookie clicker
trying to find that last one. So here's the lot of them:

* Create a Crunchbase page

* Share your website on Startupli.st or Erlibird.com

* Share your pre-launched website on Betalist.com

* Respond to unanswered questions in your niche on Quora. Look for questions with a lot of people waiting for an answer.

* Submit a free press release using a service like PRlog

* Message meetup coordinators and ask for speaking gigs at local events

* Film your speaking gigs and share videos of your talks on your blog

* Send personalized E-mails to your existing users, ask for referrals or their help promoting your company

* Create an infographic, share on free distribution sites like Visual.ly and Pinterest.

* Write a post called "Our competitor vs Our Company" \- This will attract search engine traffic looking for reviews of your competitor

* Submit a presentation or slidedeck to Slideshare

* Giveaway a free ebook, and let users download it in exchange for their email address

* Write a "how-to" guide on Medium for something that is difficult in your industry

* Promote your product in your email signature

* Sponsor a newsletter on Upstart.me & promote your product to other people's lists

* Submit your product to Producthunt.com

* Create a free online course on a topic related to your product

* Reach out to relevant bloggers and ask to write a guest post on their blog (don't forget to include a link to your project)

* Update your Linkedin status and link back to your website

* Grow your social media follower base by following the followers of your competitors

* Create relevant Youtube videos and add relevant keywords in the title and description

* Run Facebook Ads

* Run Google Ads

* Run Twitter Ads

* Run Linkedin Ads

* Subscribe to Helpareporter.com and provide quotes to journalists

* Reach out to podcasts to get interviewed

* Start your own podcast

* Let your first 100 users pay with a tweet, to sign up in exchange for a share

* Create a Facebook page

* Make your UI remarkable and shareworthy

* Run Stumbleupon ads

* Get an Instagram influencer in your niche to promote your product

* Get a Youtube influencer in your niche to promote your product

* Get a popular Facebook page in your niche to promote your product

* Add screenshots of your product to a Pinterest board

* Create a profile on Angel.co

* Ask your friends to share it with their friends

* Sponsor a hackathon

* Sponsor an event by offering a service (instead of money) in exchange for promoting your product

* Go live on Periscope and talk about your product

* Engage in online forums where your target audience is hanging out

* Write on-topic comments on Reddit.com where your product seems to be a solution to the discussion

* Start a Facebook group

* Post articles to Reddit.com in relevant subreddits

* Submit your project to ShowHN on Hackernews

* Comment on industry blogs

* Host giveaway contests on social media

* Offer discounts in exchange for sharing your website

* Create a free Slack community for your target audience

* Host a webinar

* Start a daily email newsletter where you link to relevant news that your audience might be interested in

* Giveaway t-shirts with your logo & website on them

* Create different landing pages with different messages, that all link to your main website

* Attend conferences and talk to as many people as you can

* Be the bonus in someone else's product. Let a different company promote you to their audience in exchange for a commission

* Got a beautifully designed product? Apply for design awards.

* Create a course on Udemy.com

* Advertise at conferences

~~~
indemnity
I find it interesting that their “growth hacking” has pissed someone off
enough that they took the time out of their day to give us the content without
bullshit :)

Cheers!

~~~
keenerd
It was faster to do this than reading the content the way it was intended.
Because they were using random selection you'd have to click 370 times to have
a 90% chance of seeing all 59. It is nearly impossible (like 7 nines
impossible) to see all of them in under 120 clicks.

------
akcreek
Discussion from the other day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16476731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16476731)

------
gkaemmer
I really like this.

Except the way the button grows vertically and pushes down the rest of the
page.

------
pixelfeeder
fyi: The folks behind this ([http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro))
work with a lot of SaaS companies.

------
throwaway00009
this is totally neat. There are some gems in there.

------
please_choose
Here's the full list, saving you 60 clicks:

Create a Crunchbase page

Share your website on Startupli.st or Erlibird.com

Share your pre-launched website on Betalist.com

Respond to unanswered questions in your niche on Quora. Look for questions
with a lot of people waiting for an answer.

Submit a free press release using a service like PRlog

Message meetup coordinators and ask for speaking gigs at local events

Film your speaking gigs and share videos of your talks on your blog

Send personalized E-mails to your existing users, ask for referrals or their
help promoting your company

Create an infographic, share on free distribution sites like Visual.ly and
Pinterest.

Write a post called â€œOur competitor vs Our Companyâ€ - This will attract
search engine traffic looking for reviews of your competitor

Submit a presentation or slidedeck to Slideshare

Giveaway a free ebook, and let users download it in exchange for their email
address

Write a â€œhow-toâ€ guide on Medium for something that is difficult in your
industry

Promote your product in your email signature

Sponsor a newsletter on Upstart.me & promote your product to other people's
lists

Submit your product to Producthunt.com

Create a free online course on a topic related to your product

Reach out to relevant bloggers and ask to write a guest post on their blog
(don't forget to include a link to your project)

Update your Linkedin status and link back to your website

Grow your social media follower base by following the followers of your
competitors

Create relevant Youtube videos and add relevant keywords in the title and
description

Run Facebook Ads

Run Google Ads

Run Twitter Ads

Run Linkedin Ads

Subscribe to Helpareporter.com and provide quotes to journalists

Reach out to podcasts to get interviewed

Start your own podcast

Let your first 100 users pay with a tweet, to sign up in exchange for a share

Create a Facebook page

Make your UI remarkable and shareworthy

Run Stumbleupon ads

Get an Instagram influencer in your niche to promote your product

Get a Youtube influencer in your niche to promote your product

Get a popular Facebook page in your niche to promote your product

Add screenshots of your product to a Pinterest board

Create a profile on Angel.co

Ask your friends to share it with their friends

Sponsor a hackathon

Sponsor an event by offering a service (instead of money) in exchange for
promoting your product

Go live on Periscope and talk about your product

Engage in online forums where your target audience is hanging out

Write on-topic comments on Reddit.com where your product seems to be a
solution to the discussion

Start a Facebook group

Post articles to Reddit.com in relevant subreddits

Submit your project to ShowHN on Hackernews

Comment on industry blogs

Host giveaway contests on social media

Offer discounts in exchange for sharing your website

Create a free Slack community for your target audience

Host a webinar

Start a daily email newsletter where you link to relevant news that your
audience might be interested in

Giveaway t-shirts with your logo & website on them

Create different landing pages with different messages, that all link to your
main website

Attend conferences and talk to as many people as you can

Be the bonus in someone else's product. Let a different company promote you to
their audience in exchange for a commission

Got a beautifully designed product? Apply for design awards.

Create a course on Udemy.com

Advertise at conferences

------
joepour
It would be awesome if the community could contribute ideas!

------
ninjaranter
Here's the entire list from that site:

"Create a Crunchbase page"

"Share your website on Startupli.st or Erlibird.com"

"Share your pre-launched website on Betalist.com"

"Respond to unanswered questions in your niche on Quora. Look for questions
with a lot of people waiting for an answer.",

"Submit a free press release using a service like PRlog"

"Message meetup coordinators and ask for speaking gigs at local events"

"Film your speaking gigs and share videos of your talks on your blog"

"Send personalized E-mails to your existing users, ask for referrals or their
help promoting your company"

"Create an infographic, share on free distribution sites like Visual.ly and
Pinterest."

"Write a post called â€œOur competitor vs Our Companyâ€ - This will attract
search engine traffic looking for reviews of your competitor"

"Submit a presentation or slidedeck to Slideshare"

"Giveaway a free ebook, and let users download it in exchange for their email
address"

"Write a â€œhow-toâ€ guide on Medium for something that is difficult in your
industry"

"Promote your product in your email signature"

"Sponsor a newsletter on Upstart.me & promote your product to other people's
lists"

"Submit your product to Producthunt.com"

"Create a free online course on a topic related to your product"

"Reach out to relevant bloggers and ask to write a guest post on their blog
(don't forget to include a link to your project)"

"Update your Linkedin status and link back to your website"

"Grow your social media follower base by following the followers of your
competitors"

"Create relevant Youtube videos and add relevant keywords in the title and
description"

"Run Facebook Ads"

"Run Google Ads"

"Run Twitter Ads"

"Run Linkedin Ads"

"Subscribe to Helpareporter.com and provide quotes to journalists"

"Reach out to podcasts to get interviewed"

"Start your own podcast"

"Let your first 100 users pay with a tweet, to sign up in exchange for a
share"

"Create a Facebook page"

"Make your UI remarkable and shareworthy"

"Run Stumbleupon ads"

"Get an Instagram influencer in your niche to promote your product"

"Get a Youtube influencer in your niche to promote your product"

"Get a popular Facebook page in your niche to promote your product"

"Add screenshots of your product to a Pinterest board"

"Create a profile on Angel.co"

"Ask your friends to share it with their friends"

"Sponsor a hackathon"

"Sponsor an event by offering a service (instead of money) in exchange for
promoting your product"

"Go live on Periscope and talk about your product"

"Engage in online forums where your target audience is hanging out"

"Write on-topic comments on Reddit.com where your product seems to be a
solution to the discussion"

"Start a Facebook group"

"Post articles to Reddit.com in relevant subreddits"

"Submit your project to ShowHN on Hackernews"

"Comment on industry blogs"

"Host giveaway contests on social media"

"Offer discounts in exchange for sharing your website"

"Create a free Slack community for your target audience"

"Host a webinar"

"Start a daily email newsletter where you link to relevant news that your
audience might be interested in"

"Giveaway t-shirts with your logo & website on them"

"Create different landing pages with different messages, that all link to your
main website"

"Attend conferences and talk to as many people as you can"

"Be the bonus in someone else's product. Let a different company promote you
to their audience in exchange for a commission"

"Got a beautifully designed product? Apply for design awards."

"Create a course on Udemy.com"

"Advertise at conferences"

~~~
keenerd
How did we both do this at exactly the same minute? You botched up something
with the encoding though.

